# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  کمک

## Negin73

میشه این دوتا فرمولو ازراه انتگرال حل کنید مرسی

θ=θ_0+ωt+1/2 θ^2
اینجا0اندیس برایθهستش و 2 توان برایθهست

ω^2=ω_0^2+2αθ
اینجا2 توان برای ω اولی و0 اندیس برای ω دومی و 2 توان برای ω دومی هست

----------


## kourosh khan

> میشه این دوتا فرمولو ازراه انتگرال حل کنید مرسی
> 
> θ=θ_0+ωt+1/2 θ^2
> اینجا0اندیس برایθهستش و 2 توان برایθهست
> 
> ω^2=ω_0^2+2αθ
> اینجا2 توان برای ω اولی و0 اندیس برای ω دومی و 2 توان برای ω دومی هست


با سلام راسیتش دوست عزیز من ریاضیم اصلا تعریفی نیست این سوالو تو تایپیک ریاضی درمیون بذارید

----------


## Araz

> میشه این دوتا فرمولو ازراه انتگرال حل کنید مرسی
> 
> θ=θ_0+ωt+1/2 θ^2
> اینجا0اندیس برایθهستش و 2 توان برایθهست
> 
> ω^2=ω_0^2+2αθ
> اینجا2 توان برای ω اولی و0 اندیس برای ω دومی و 2 توان برای ω دومی هست


به لینک زیر بورید و سوالتون رو بپرسید

البته اگه از سوالتون عکس بگیرید و بذارید بهتره و اساتید راحت تر متوجه میشوند

http://konkur.us/forum8.html

----------


## Negin73

مرسی

----------

